# Pics of Dressage Tweed wearers?



## Sults (3 January 2012)

Can anyone competing in dressage wearing tweed post pics of their turnout please?

Am thinking of wearing my brown tweed jacket for dressage sometimes but unsure what the correct turnout is?

Thanks!


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 January 2012)

Brown tweed is what I wear! 
I wear a stock with mine, I find ties are too "showy" for my taste. 

I use a brown numnah now instead of white saddlecloth


----------



## Tammytoo (3 January 2012)

I don't have a pic. but wear the same as in Rudolph's photo.


----------



## MileyMouse (3 January 2012)

I wear a green tweed with a teal check running through it. I also wear a cream stock as personalky don't like ties for dressage !

Will attempt to upload photo but may not work as on my phone !


----------



## Ali16 (3 January 2012)

Here's mine:







You can't really see here but my stock is one of the Vintage sparkly ones. Yes.. I know, some people hate it, but I love it. My stock pin also matches my tweed - it has a blue gem with pearls around.

This was for a BD comp hence the light gloves. For low level BE I wear navy gloves


----------



## miss_c (3 January 2012)




----------



## trendybraincell (3 January 2012)

Its more green than it appears in the photo


----------



## only_me (3 January 2012)

Yep I actually only own a tweed jacket and navy tails 

Have worn tweed in sj, dressage and eventing no problems, I prefer tweed over navy 
















(taken at various stages of last year!)

Edited to say have just got a gorgeous new tweed, from mears


----------



## lauraandjack (3 January 2012)

OK, so I'm too much of a dinosaur to have worked out how to post pictures!

I have a greeny grey tweed jacket with flecks of red, maroon, yellow, green and orange in it, which I wear with a cream stock checked with red and green lines.  Beige jods and a brown numnah, I think white saddlecloths look a bit wrong with tweed.  Black velvet hat and black boots.


----------



## Jesstickle (3 January 2012)

I'm not a dressage person but here is us, doing dressage, in tweed. Mine is dark green with a blue stripe in it (not easy to see from blurry photo of a photo ) and I wear a navy stock as my mother is suitably old fashioned to have drummed it into me that you don't wear a white stock with tweed.

ETS: I prefer my tweed to my navy jacket and wear it for most things


----------



## Sol (3 January 2012)

Pale-ish green tweed with pale pink  check, pale pink stock, antique-ish looking silver stock pin with a pale pinky-purple 'amethyst' stone. Navy hat, bun net (now have a sparkly one!), beige jods, black boots, caramel gloves. 
And we even still get bling in there as I now have a fab swarovski crystal custom saddlecloth to promote my business  I think it all looks very smart - even though I actually hate pink!!


----------



## acw295 (3 January 2012)

Not that you can call what me and the coblet do "dressage" but here's us:







I use tweed for everything we have a bash at 

Green tweed, cream shirt, tie


----------



## spookypony (3 January 2012)

Here's us, in a bigger version of the siggy photo; it's only unaffiliated, but I wouldn't hesitate to wear the same if he ever behaved consistently enough to go affiliated (unlikely to happen!  ) The jodhs and gloves are beige, not white, and the shirt is actually salmon; they just came out really bright in the photo. I also have a rose silk stock now instead of the tie.


----------



## diggerbez (3 January 2012)

my tweed is green and my stock is green. wear with beige breeches. 
(don't look too closely though- said green tweed is actually a size too small- at least- and i can't afford a new one! fortunately for eventing its covered by my bib! )


----------



## .Redmerl (4 January 2012)

Dark green tweed, dark mustard colour stock. Your stock should be coloured not White. Love tweed, looks fab


----------



## Polotash (4 January 2012)

Ditto tweed looks great but NOT with a pale stock...!


----------



## BroadfordQueen (4 January 2012)

This is what I wear- not actually doing dressage in the photo, just warming up for sj- but this is what I wear when doing dressage.






And a front on view:






Not really correct as I am wearing white johds (now wear beige ones though!) and black gloves (don't do BD, just unaff dressage/BE!). Still think it looks quite smart though?


----------



## ecrozier (4 January 2012)

I sometimes wear navy and sometimes tweed   the tweed I have is brown, worn with cream stock shirt, either burgundy or bottle green stock, navy hat, navy or brown gloves, beige jods and usually long brown ariats.












Excuse my right heel creeping up there!


----------



## fuzz (4 January 2012)

I do more showing, than dressage but when I attempt it, here's what I wear. (oh and please ignore the double reins, was warming up for showing).







sorry about the size, dont know how to make it smaller


----------



## criso (4 January 2012)

We jump more than dressage but have the same grey tweed I used for everything with cream jods and a mustard stock which was malfunctioning in the picture below, that was his first ever show and we had just had a slightly bouncy moment 

I now have a Navy evolution hat rather than a skullcap with a silk.  







btw I thought gloves were supposed to be pale for dressage.


----------



## diggerbez (4 January 2012)

criso said:



			btw I thought gloves were supposed to be pale for dressage.
		
Click to expand...

just 'preferred'....i prefer not! hehe


----------



## criso (4 January 2012)

diggerbez said:



			just 'preferred'....i prefer not! hehe
		
Click to expand...

LOL

Just looked it up and they have changed the wording to "strongly preferred"


----------



## Scoundrel (5 January 2012)

I wear a green tweed with pale blue running through it - with a dark beige check stock. Also wear my navy jacket all depends on my mood!







excuse my position this was our first test together and I forgot how to ride!


----------



## lar (5 January 2012)

This is after our first ever BD

Scoundrel - is your picture at Croft?  There can't be many other indoors with half a tree growing up the wall!


----------



## Scoundrel (5 January 2012)

lar said:









This is after our first ever BD

Scoundrel - is your picture at Croft?  There can't be many other indoors with half a tree growing up the wall!
		
Click to expand...

Yep croft year before last!x


----------



## lar (5 January 2012)

Scoundrel said:



			Yep croft year before last!x
		
Click to expand...

Thought so!  I used to keep my pony there until we moved away from Warrington and it was too far to travel.


----------



## nikCscott (5 January 2012)

I wear a grey tweed with navy collar and gloves.  I normal wear a burgundy or cream stock but I forgot my pin and had the shirt and tie in horsebox.


----------



## palomino_pony (7 January 2012)

Our first dressage together 2 years ago







Alexander James of Pendlebury jacket


----------



## fruity (7 January 2012)

Sol said:









Pale-ish green tweed with pale pink  check, pale pink stock, antique-ish looking silver stock pin with a pale pinky-purple 'amethyst' stone. Navy hat, bun net (now have a sparkly one!), beige jods, black boots, caramel gloves. 
And we even still get bling in there as I now have a fab swarovski crystal custom saddlecloth to promote my business  I think it all looks very smart - even though I actually hate pink!! 

Click to expand...

Can i ask where you got your saddlecloth from? Have been looking for a fishtail one for a while as think they are so smart! Lovely turnout by the way.


----------



## jellybaby2 (7 January 2012)

I'm terribly old fashioned and wont wear Navy unless its for hunting post opening meet, or Novice plus level eventing. Even then, I still prefer tweed!

So, for low level baby dressage - as in this piccy - I wear my tweed which is very old but still fab and is a sort of greenish colour, pale blue shirt, and navy tie with little red spots.  Depending on the occasion (and rules!) I'm either in a crash hat, or a beagler, and I wear (for dressage) long leather cavallos rather than boots and gaiters - just cos I think its smarter. 

Baby dressage (first time out hence hat!) on a 4 y/o...






JB xx


----------



## swright (24 January 2012)

Green tweed with navy velvet trim. Always wear tweed when competing my native!


----------

